# my peacock bass wont eat!



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

i recently addaed two peacock bass to a tank i had sitting around...they are active and look great...one problem. they woint eat! its been a few days and they wont eat the krill they ate at the lfs i got them from. what can i do to get them to eat...thet bolt after the krill but spit it out.. should i leave it on the bottom for them to eat later? please help


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe they are still adjusting to their new home. You could also try some bloodworms.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Feeder fish? :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

i almost never feed live feeders due to the danger of disease...will they eat off the bottom if i leqave the krill in the tank? thanks for the help... keep it coming lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would not leave the krill at the bottom for to long.
Black worms, earth worms, or red worms could be worth a shot. How many days have you had them? I have had a couple fish that did not eat for the first 4-5 days, so they just might need some more time.

They also sell Garlic to soak the food in, helps stimulate pickey eaters.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Krill also causes a negative feeding stimulus in certain fish, even in fish which have been eating Krill previously. I agree, change the diet.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

is that why they strike at the krill then spit it out? they are very interested but they dont follow through...its only been a few days so ill keep trying.,


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

you could always give some feeder shrimp a try.................live shrimp, i would think may trigger a response for eating...........Its not something you want to do on a daily basis, but as a treat every few days it wouldnt hurt...........Might create an apppetite for other foods


----------

